# Euro 2012 Play Offs 15 Nov



## OddsPoster (Nov 12, 2011)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
15 Nov 21:05 Croatia - Turkey 1.83 3.30 4.45 +51 
15 Nov 21:15 Montenegro - Czech Republic 2.60 3.20 2.65 +51 
15 Nov 21:45 Ireland - Estonia 1.50 3.80 7.00 +51 
15 Nov 23:00 Portugal - Bosnia & Herzegovina 1.50 3.80 7.00 +51


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't believe Portugal is regarded as the favorite and favorite with big margin. DId you watch the first match?
I believe x2 here had great value. Bosnia is very tough team. Portugal has Ronaldo but he doesnt play the same way as in Real Madrid when playing for the national team.


----------



## kodexx (Nov 15, 2011)

I aggre with you BgFutbol about Portugal-Bosnia I'll take x2 on bosnia for lower stake...
and bosnia is much better team when they play
away match.....But Portugal is Favorite here

but my ticket for today is
Portugal-Bosnia 1 Portugal win the match
Montenegro-Czech Rep 1x Montenegro not lose the game
Croatia-Turkey 1x Croatia not lose the game

and maybe one more ticket on may web.site
betting-by-pitixx


----------

